# Biting in the car!



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, here's hoping someone can help! Dexter is now seven months old and apart from the crazies in the evening his biting episodes have got a lot better. However ..... when I put him in the car to go out he's a total nightmare! He is so excited he just goes mad and cannot control himself. He bites my hands as I try to fix his harness on and if anyone is sitting in the back with him they get their fair share of mouthing and nipping too. This carries on for a few minutes until he finally calms down. It hurts! I'm just wondering if anyone can give me some ideas to resolve this. I know he's young and its just excitement but I want to nip it in the bud now if I can before it becomes a major problem. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Can you put his harness on outside the car and just 'plug it in' while he is going crazy to save your hands a bit. And what about waiting until he is calm before getting in the car yourself (same with passengers). Secure him in and tell him firmly to calm down or lie down and then when he is calm get in. This may take some time to begin with and lots of repeat practice! Lolly can see us arrive home through the glass paneled living room door (into the hallway) and even though we never open the door to greet her until she is sitting calmly she still can't help bouncing and jumping up excitedly when she first sees us! 

That or get a crate for the boot if your car is big enough.

Sorry only suggestions I can think of.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd definitely suggest a crate too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is just over excited, using a crate is good, or try going for short journeys by yourself to get him more relaxed in the car, he is just getting hyper and losing it, so if some of the places you take him aren't as exciting, like just driving around the block then back home, he might start to chill out more


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you can't crate him in the car and you allow extra time it may be worth just stopping all the getting ready to go out stuff when he starts getting excited and go back to doing usual things like putting the kettle on etc, when he has calmed down try again, it could take quite a long time the first time (think supernanny and the kids who get up from the naughty step over and over!). I do this before we go out of the door, although the car bit is ok for us. I am trying a can of pet correcter for barking, I only got it today and have used it twice with great results, is says it can be used to correct lots of different behaviours (but only 1 at a time), maybe that would work? its just a can of compressed air, nothing cruel.


----------

